# 3D vs Field



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Some people like 3D more, some people like field more. Personal preference.

Field round is much more shooting, 112 arrows vs 30 or 40. Marked yardage, but some closer shots (20 feet) and many longer shots (80 yards). Sometimes it takes less time to shoot a full field round than it does for a 3D despite 3 or 4 times as many arrows, because generally there's no or little waiting. You shoot in groups of 4, but usually 2 at a time, and there's no delay while people bino the targets and take time making a yardage decision.

Best thing for you to do is just try one and decide for yourself if you like it or not.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Field is great fun but I think it's struggled in North America for a while while numbers are still high in Europe. Both 3D and field are fun in their own way but field tells you more about your shooting and mental game than North American style 3D in my opinion. I've shot poorly at a 3D and scored 320 just by being lucky. If my form had been that bad in a field course it would have torn me a new one.
For once I agree with Stash, just give it a go and see what you think 😀


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Field is a ton of fun. I tried out two field shoots last summer and I plan on shooting as many as I can this summer. The number of people who shoot field seems to be significantly lower than 3D. There are also far fewer field shoots. They are pretty cheap to shoot. Something like $5-10 per shoot.You are shooting 4 arrows per target station. 

One of the big reasons I was more inclined to shoot field instead of 3D was significantly less risk of loosing an arrow somewhere in the bush when your new. That being said you could always shoot K50 class in 3D.

I've only shot 3D once, years ago and it was also quite fun. Either way its an entertaining morning/afternoon in the bush.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have seen some field videos and would really like to try it. I shoot lots of 3-D. Cheers


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

My preference is Field over 3D. You get to verify shot execution with 3 arrows at each station at known yardage vs the one shot (unknown yardage) which may or may not be precisely executed. I've shot x's at 3D and still wonder if I was right on or lucky to be 'on'.


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

If you like shooting arrows like I do then field is the way to go compared to 3D. I personally enjoy both and am fairly new to the field game.


----------



## creed dave (Nov 4, 2013)

I shot field for first time last week and I'm now building a bow just for field shoots . Had a blast , shooting 80 yards was something I had never tried, but didn't do to bad


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Depending on what kind of bow you shoot, you may need different set ups for field and 3D. My bow is tuned and bareshafted at 25m but the arrows are stiffer than a teenagers sock beyond 50. I would need to tune a set to around 45-50m to work well at field now.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

"the arrows are stiffer than a teenagers sock beyond 50" 
Now that made me laugh, Jon


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> Depending on what kind of bow you shoot, you may need different set ups for field and 3D. My bow is tuned and bareshafted at 25m but the arrows are stiffer than a teenagers sock beyond 50. I would need to tune a set to around 45-50m to work well at field now.





Crunch said:


> "the arrows are stiffer than a teenagers sock beyond 50"
> Now that made me laugh, Jon


ukey:


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds like the majority of people seem to like field better
If you get more arrows in sounds like you do get 'more for your money'
Interesting field runs faster then 3d. Hard to believe if you shoot that much more it runs quicker
I like the idea of knowing I made a good shot because there isn't any guessing. Sounds like Field is more about skill then guessing or getting lucky like 3d
I'm new and don't want to spend much on arrows. Sounds like Field is safer then 3d that way too
Thanks everyone! I will look to give Field a try


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Field is way higher skills builder in any aspects then tossing logs @ 3d :wink:
I like both the Field and FITA, I can transfer all my efforts in between these two games, shooting foam puppets politely is just turning down the potentials.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

I've met guys who have shot field for the first time - exclaim how much more fun than 3D.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Interesting.

I am primarily a 3D guy. I have shot field and really enjoyed it. But to say that 3D is just guessing and it's all luck need to give your head a shake.

Just because there isn't a dot to hold on doesn't make it luck. In fact.....it may even have a couple if skills that shooting other forms if archery don't have.......estimating distance, and aiming at a target without a distinct bullseye. By no stretch is it guessing or just getting lucky (...drives me nuts hearing this. You look at the top shooters in 3D and tell me they are guessing....or just getting lucky? I don think so) 

One of the unfortunate parts of 3D is that the beginner is susceptible to loosing / wrecking arrows. Not the greatest thing to happen when you are just starting out. The good thing is that most people don't care if you just walk up to where you feel comfortable shooting from (as long as you are not submitting a score card for competition) to start out with. Eventually you will acquire the necessary skills to excel at this form of archery.

In short......all disciplines of archery are great! But please don't start bashing one form because you think one is better than the other.


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

JDoupe said:


> Interesting.
> 
> But to say that 3D is just guessing and it's all luck need to give your head a shake.
> 
> ...


Sorry. I'm just listening to information from others. 
From what you said 'estimating' sounds almost like guessing. Aiming at something you can't see sounds close to guessing
Someone mentioned hitting the middle of a 3d target and still wondering if they have made a good shot.?
Being new I don't really want to just 'walk up' and shoot a target in tournament from where I want and not hand in a score. Why am I there if that's what's happening.?
Can you get lucky in 3d.? Sounds like it because distance and what your hitting is (similar to) guessing.?
Does that happen in Field.? Not sure from the dozens of videos I've watched


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

JDoupe said:


> In short......all disciplines of archery are great! But please don't start bashing one form because you think one is better than the other.


Exactly. This has quickly gone from "what's the difference between 3D and field" to the verge of "which is better, 3D or field". Let's not go there, please.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

" Sorry. I'm just listening to information from others.
From what you said 'estimating' sounds almost like guessing. Aiming at something you can't see sounds close to guessing
Someone mentioned hitting the middle of a 3d target and still wondering if they have made a good shot.?
Being new I don't really want to just 'walk up' and shoot a target in tournament from where I want and not hand in a score. Why am I there if that's what's happening.?
Can you get lucky in 3d.? Sounds like it because distance and what your hitting is (similar to) guessing.?
Does that happen in Field.? Not sure from the dozens of videos I've watched "




You are obviously new to archery and searching for the discipline that will fulfill your needs as an archer. The three outdoor disciplines, Target, Field and Unmarked 3D are all very challenging in their own right.

By your disparaging remarks about 3D it would appear that you are leaning towards field and/or target. The only advice I can give you is to refrain from giving opinions on 3D when you have zero experience

competing in it. I happen to prefer 3D because it provides the most enjoyment for me and at this point offers more tournaments than field and target. I happen to really like field and if that was all that was available

to shoot I would be a happy archer.


It appears that you have made up your mind about field, so go participate, enjoy and make many friends on your archery journey.


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

I have not been around this fun sport as long as most of the others that have posted here, but have been lucky enough to try all aspects recently.

If you watch some of the *TOP* 3d archers, (Bowjunky videos are awesome for this) you will quickly learn that it is not about guessing, luck or any of that. It has its own set of skills, that takes a lot of time and practice to master. Judging yardage being one of the specific skills for 3d and one of the hardest when you throw in varying terrain, different animal sizes and different scoring ring sizes amongst those animals. You still need to make a clean shot if you want to be able to consistently compete with the "Big Boys" (I know this is not everyone's goal, just using it as a reference). Everyone will get the odd lucky shot, but no one can shoot well for very long that way. 

Field is fantastic because it does take out the judging of yardage and allows the shooter to focus on shooting clean. Having more then one arrow, when at one distance is great to work on accuracy, doesn't always help as much when you are shooting a walk up or even a fan that may be placed on the side of a hill. Many do believe that shooting field and seeing all the varying distances can greatly help a shooter learn what the difference distances look like, and better help them to judge a distance when it comes to 3d.

I think it is not about which is more fun or "better", I now look at it that both, in their own ways, make me a better, more accurate and cleaner archer. For someone who is just starting out, Field may be a more beginner friendly way to go because the entire target to shoot at is much larger (3'x3' or 4'x4') so even if you are not hitting the center, the target is large enough that the arrow will most times hit. 3d, with varying animal sizes, from small dart frogs to large bison or moose, allow the shooter to work on focusing both on the small animal as well as not getting lost in the vast size of the larger animal and still hitting the x ring.

I originally started off with 3d and tried field later, and absolutely love both for the different styles of shooting that they allow me to practice. By far, the best way to answer the question, is for you to try all aspects, more then once and see which you truly enjoy. More then half of the fun for me, honestly, is the social factor cause you will not find a more rambunctious, belly busting group then the archers that I have had the pleasure to shoot with and learn more then I could have hoped for.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

I wonder why Redding's marked yardage 3D is so popular.... hmmm.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Yankton SD? I would really like to go but falls to same calendar as the Canadian Championship, either way can't justice the fly out costs to any of these...
so just watching online the TV from Europeans
why we don't have these tournaments? One similar terrain I could imagine is up @ Sault Ste Marie, I can live with 8 hours drive to go back there again 
In September I am looking forward to watch that Eu vs North America Field match :happy1:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Try them all
Make your own informed decision 

Shawn


----------



## Tiroarco (Nov 6, 2012)

ArcherMan said:


> I've done a little 3D shooting over the last year or so and have had fun with it.
> 
> I found some videos on YouTube of 'Field' pro series archery in europe somewhere. It looks pretty cool/intense/awesome
> 
> ...


They are all fantastic disciplines! The only way to find out is to try them all. For me personally Field and FITA are what I like best. Tried 3D but I didn't enjoy it as much because of the unmarked distances and no defined target. Just not my cup of tea. All three disciplines are definitely a skill set. 
At my level.....yes, 3D is definitely a "guessing" game but for those that succeed in it its definitely a skill. You have to estimate accurately and you have to know the spot on the animals.
I dont hunt so 3D is not really a skill I want to expand on so I stick to FITA and Field.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I just got home from Lambton-Kent, our fun Hunter shot, see you all again next weekend @ Caledon - Field :tongue:


----------

